# Endangered Melbourne Reptiles.



## NickGeee (Dec 3, 2015)

Headed to a couple of spots this afternoon and found two of Melbourne's endangered herps.
A very cool little Delma, super cute and super squeaky!



Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Chilling in da tussocks



Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Nick Gale, on Flickr

And the smashing Growling Grass frog, these guys are hard to photograph, as they jump into the closest water source at the slightest disturbance.



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Cheers


----------



## Stuart (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice shots, cheers for sharing Nick


----------

